# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  The best "new generation" 22 RF

## Tentman

We now have the Lithgow Cross-over LA101, the Sako Quad, the Weihrach HW66 and probably one or two other top end 22's (maybe the  the Tikka Tx1) that are all relatively new to the patch once soley occupied by the Anschutz Model 54 and Remington 40x's - there are plenty of other good 22's out there, CZ's etc etc, but here I'm talking of rifles that have really sophisticated triggers and firing mechanisms that will deliver "match" or benchrest quality accuracy with a top quality barrel.

So who (i.e which one) is capable of taking on the Annie 54 on a level playing field - we've seen that @Kiwi Greg has made a pretty good fist of it on a Lithgow . . . .

----------


## Russian 22.

Everyone knows that the jw15 is the best rifle. Finest technology. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

> Everyone knows that the jw15 is the best rifle. Finest technology. 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Sorry, TOZ beats the Norinco by a margin. Accuracy is awesome in both but you can use a TOZ with gloves on....

----------


## res

I was very disapointed with my sako quad and have gone back to my cz452 that out shoots it and eats a wider range of ammo, I did find Kiwi Gregs photos very interesting so ill be watching this thread with interest

----------


## viper

You maybe talking about some very high end .22 RF but there are plenty of 22 rifles out there for a lot less in the money stakes that will match them.
Some may even out shoot them on the day.

----------


## northdude

Wolf in sheeps clothing would have ro be norinco em32 or whatever it is

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> We now have the Lithgow Cross-over LA101, the Sako Quad, the Weihrach HW66 and probably one or two other top end 22's (maybe the  the Tikka Tx1) that are all relatively new to the patch once soley occupied by the Anschutz Model 54 and Remington 40x's - there are plenty of other good 22's out there, CZ's etc etc, but here I'm talking of rifles that have really sophisticated triggers and firing mechanisms that will deliver "match" or benchrest quality accuracy with a top quality barrel.
> 
> So who (i.e which one) is capable of taking on the Annie 54 on a level playing field - we've seen that @Kiwi Greg has made a pretty good fist of it on a Lithgow . . . .


I was lucky enough to get an Annie 54 last week, all I can say is OMG it can shoot  :Zomg: 

I modified a tuner to put on it took it to the indoor range & it just shot  :Cool: 

Took it outside last Saturday & used the tuner to tune it for about 5-6 different bullets, all shot very well

Used it in the howling wind with the cheaper ammo to win the first of our fun summer series shoot on Sunday arvo  :Have A Nice Day: 

We are building a more suitable stock for it at the moment.

The 5 shot magazine is a real PITA to get in & out, going to get some 10s as well.

The trigger is the only let down with the Lithgow, it works well but could be lighter, it is a hunting rifle not a competition rifle after all  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## The Claw

www.vudoogunworks.com

Expensive for sure but some big advantages from using the Rem 700 platform, for example triggers and stocks. For a hunting platform it would be nice to see flush fit mags but otherwise it looks pretty interesting.

There's a massive thread on them at Snipers Hide.
 @res interesting that you had a bad experience with your Sako Quad. Mine is very nice and accurate, however I have aftermarket barrels 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Brennos

> Wolf in sheeps clothing would have ro be norinco em32 or whatever it is


I miss my old EM.  Was such a good rifle.  I'd buy another one in a heart beat if I could find one.  I custom native stock and a really nice scope and it would be an awesome rifle.  The chinese wood is rubbish, that was my only complaint.

----------


## viper

> I miss my old EM.  Was such a good rifle.  I'd buy another one in a heart beat if I could find one.  I custom native stock and a really nice scope and it would be an awesome rifle.  The chinese wood is rubbish, that was my only complaint.


There's one on TM at the moment @Brennos

----------


## Maca49

Anschutz with the 54 action out shoots my Mod 2s all day on the in door range, anschutz cheaper action is shit, but the barrels are good, My Weirach .17 is very nice, but shouldn't have sold my Anschutz .17, was a shit load lighter and very accurate.

----------


## res

> www.vudoogunworks.com
> 
>  @res interesting that you had a bad experience with your Sako Quad. Mine is very nice and accurate, however I have aftermarket barrels 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


bad would be over stating it, but when you spend that much coin and it proforms worse than what you were replacing it is disapointing. I could just have got a "bad" one and have a "good"(and admitadly tweeked) Cz. The quads new owner loves it and calls it the most acurate rifle he has ever had, just goes to show that when your chasing that last little bit of acuracy that we are really just spliting hairs as far as most people are concerned

----------


## Driverman

> Sorry, TOZ beats the Norinco by a margin. Accuracy is awesome in both but you can use a TOZ with gloves on....


agreed

----------


## northdude

My annie with the cheap action is easy a really good shooter so is my walther bullpup

----------


## Sasquatch

Browning T-bolt is a freakin laser. Very accurate and love the straight pull design - It's silky smooth.

----------


## Brennos

> There's one on TM at the moment @Brennos


  I did look as soon as I postd.  Have saved it, might throw a bid on, the EM tax is real though, i think I paid about $350 for mine brand new.

----------


## timattalon

Izhamash are well likely to get a look in here but are rarer than hens teeth. 


Though my old Norinco JW27 was one of the most accurate 22s I have ever had with the Toz 78 matching it, and the EM332 that I built for my nephew.



It came as a barrelled action. Stock had been broken / damaged. Bought a blank and modified the shape, Used a mill to machine out the bed, glass bedded and recessed, lifted the trigger placement and enlarged the grip.  Only thing I need to do to finish it is to sand it down and restain it as I am not happy with the finish...Nephew has not shown any interest in shooting so it may end up for sale.....

----------


## Ultimitsu

> We now have the Lithgow Cross-over LA101, the Sako Quad, the Weihrach HW66 and probably one or two other top end 22's (maybe the  the Tikka Tx1) that are all relatively new to the patch once soley occupied by the Anschutz Model 54 and Remington 40x's - there are plenty of other good 22's out there, CZ's etc etc, but here I'm talking of rifles that have really sophisticated triggers and firing mechanisms that will deliver "match" or benchrest quality accuracy with a top quality barrel.
> 
> So who (i.e which one) is capable of taking on the Annie 54 on a level playing field - we've seen that @Kiwi Greg has made a pretty good fist of it on a Lithgow . . . .


I shoot mostly 22 so I have been following a lot of 22 rifle reviews and forums. I dont think anything comes close to Annie 54.

Most of the new gen 22LR are more or less reinventing the wheel, in one form or another. They all try to attract sales by incorporating some new features which in the end of the day do not really improve accuracy:
1. Sako Quad is not more accurate than rifles half its price, and it comes with an OK trigger. you want a high quality trigger you have to spend about 900 bucks on a Bix n Andy unit.
2. CZ 455 is overall worse than 452. The barrel change function requires a lot of work to make it work properly (i.e. mucking around with head space) and even then accuracy is meh. if you want to make a 455 accurate you have to be prepared to spent a lot of money.
3. There has not been enough reports or comparisons of T1X compared with other rifles. I  fiddled with one in Reloaders, honestly it does not feel like a 1000 dollar rifle. A lot of plastic etc.
4. The reviews of ISSC SPA is 50/50 at best.
5. The reviews of the Lithgow Cross-over LA101 is OK as well, nothing stands out.
6. The Ruger American does not have glowing reviews either.
7. Weirauch 66 seems to have more consistent good reviews than others but the consensus seems to be that it is still clearly a grade below Anschutz 54 action based rifles.

If you are happy to try your luck, buy any of the above, you may or may not get an accurate example. If you want guaranteed accuracy, you have to go with Annie 54 to avoid disappointment.

----------


## Ultimitsu

> I was lucky enough to get an Annie 54 last week, all I can say is OMG it can shoot 
> 
> I modified a tuner to put on it took it to the indoor range & it just shot 
> 
> Took it outside last Saturday & used the tuner to tune it for about 5-6 different bullets, all shot very well
> 
> Used it in the howling wind with the cheaper ammo to win the first of our fun summer series shoot on Sunday arvo 
> 
> We are building a more suitable stock for it at the moment.
> ...


Did you buy that 54 MSR?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Did you buy that 54 MSR?


 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 10-Ring

I've got two Anschutz 54 sporting rifles and both will consistently group five shots in .2" with high grade ammo and .35" with most HV hunting ammo. My 1972 Anschutz 1422 (54 action) is possibly a fraction more accurate overall than my latter model 1712 but that may be due the fact that I bedded it in Belzona 1111. A friend has a Weihrauch 66 which shoots brilliantly although my Annies just shade it. Both brands are on the heavy side as a hunting rifle though.

Heard a lot of good reports over the years about the Walther KKJ's accuracy and having once owned one of their silhouette rifles I can well believe them.

----------


## Ultimitsu

> 


You were lucky indeed. I hesitated only because I already have a single shot version of the gun, and plenty of guns with magazines. By the time I came to the conclusion that since I do not have this gun with magazines I should have one I think you already hit buy now.

If you ever grew sick of it, please let me know first  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> You were lucky indeed. I hesitated only because I already have a single shot version of the gun, and plenty of guns with magazines. By the time I came to the conclusion that since I do not have this gun with magazines I should have one I think you already hit buy now.
> 
> If you ever grew sick of it, please let me know first


Will do.... & oh good luck with that, the way its shooting it would have to be replaced with something pretty bloody special  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ChrisF

For top end rimfires , I like the Annie 54s & the Sako P94S ,

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> For top end rimfires , I like the Annie 54s & the Sako P94S ,


I have a new 54 & 64 showing up, hopefully today, need to chose between one or the other or both  :Have A Nice Day: 

Both is looking likely but not very sensible  :Oh Noes:

----------


## gqhoon

> For top end rimfires , I like the Annie 54s & the Sako P94S ,


I’ve been after a Sako P94S for some time, but they seem pretty thin on the ground around here unfortunately. I’d rather not have to buy a Quad or Finnfire II, but there aren’t a lot of other options.

----------


## ChrisF

In reguards the cz455 , never liked it , and its due to be replaced ? 457 ? ,

The P94S has a clamping action to retain the barrel , so you can in theory swap barrels easily , but you do need a headspace guage to set the barrel back to the correct distance .
The Annie 54s i like , never really liked the cheaper 64 actions .
My 54 is a meistergrade 1710 DHB , heavy barrel , I think most 54s are single shot target guns , much rarer to see a repeater 54 here in NZ , as they have always been a expensive rifle .

----------


## Tentman

The Annie 54's are not for those on a "beer budget" thats for sure.  Some time ago a guy in Northland sold a collection that included several, and one or two were repeaters in target stocks - they were relatively modestly priced, one was $1300 as I recall, but as I ddin't have that at the time it passed.

After a lot of head scratching I've plunked for a Repro Winchester Model 52 (made in the 90's by Miroku).  Its a fairly faithful copy, including the three lever "micro-motion" trigger (which on my example is superb, not at Annie 54 standards but better than any/all the 64's/CZ's/Brno's/Walthers/EM322's I've tried).  Its a really smooth action too, very very nice to cycle.

These "re-issue" Model 52's have a somewhat patchy reputation (some shoot lights out, others only average) but as the "bones" of the action are a full target rifle I figure its a great candidate for a rebarrel (its a threaded action) if it doesn't shoot . . . . and dammit I haven't been able to test it yet, its been as windy as hell every-time I've had the opportunity to shoot !!

----------


## 300CALMAN

KIDD because bolt actions are boring

----------


## 10-Ring

> ...My 54 is a meistergrade 1710 DHB , heavy barrel , I think most 54s are single shot target guns , much rarer to see a repeater 54 here in NZ , as they have always been a expensive rifle .


Even though they're not common there are quite a few sporting repeater 54's out there Chris. I counted seven at our last metallic silhouette shoot. A couple of meistergrade stocked ones too. One Savage 54, two 1422's, and two of the later 1710 and 1712 versions respectively. All have the same stock with minor differences in safety position, barrel contours and iron sights (1712 doesn't have any). No 1710 DHB's as they're too heavy to be legal in MS.

I see the new price for a sporting 54 is 3K.

----------


## ChrisF

I paid $1300 for my Annie 54 , it was 2nd hand , but other than a few little scratches on the wood , it looked almost new , maybe because it had a thick barrek , the 1st owner never hunted with it ? , I shoot it a fair bit at 100yds just for fun . I have scared the odd magpie with it at over 200yds , luckly the scope has approx 75 moa up form the center , at 216yds i had 21.5 moa dailed .
You can not rely on getting at that price  all the time , but getting a used 54 for the price of a new 64 , I will always chose the 2nd hand 54 , just has better value for money for me .

----------


## Ultimitsu

old 54 hold their value, you buy one today, you shoot 10k round and sell it in 5 years, you should get the same money back, if not  tiny profit.

----------


## ChrisF

The 2nd hand 54s I have brought have been much cheaper than the new price of 3k NZ , and in most cases with the sporters , not used as much as say a target 54 .

----------


## 10-Ring

> I paid $1300 for my Annie 54 , it was 2nd hand.... .


You got an absolute bargain, particularly if it has the meistergrade stock. I wish Anschutz would make all the sporting 54's with the same classic stock as the 1710 DHB. It's ambidextrous and sits on front bags better than the Monte Carlo stock.

----------


## ChrisF

Yes its a pity they donot offer the std repeater with a more modern stock that fits scoping a bit better , like the stock on the heavy barrel rifles , also a shorter & factory threaded barrel would be nice as well .

----------


## Danger Mouse

Anybody tried volquartsen? Thinking about getting one.

----------


## Flyblown

Well I don’t know about new generation but I spent yesterday playing with my new-to-me toy, a CZ 455 Varmint .22 LR acquired from @jim160 and now much improved after some excellent work by @Wingman while I was chilling out and mending... pillar and epoxy bedding, trigger, shortened barrel, Funworks suppressor. The stock is excellent and now the barrel is free floating she’s making iddy biddy wee holes. 

It is as quiet as an air rifle with CCI Standard Velocity and as accurate as I have ever seen a rimfire in any form and wow what a bloody great load of fun it is too. Can’t wait for the 4.5-18x50 to arrive, for now I have a loan scope that works very well and we spent yesterday smacking gongs in the wind and rain from the comfort of the porch, sorry @Max Headroom the pics of me in my pants will have to wait, not the weather for it.

So whilst I hear some bemoan the switch barrel, to me the design is hard to imagine improving. Sure its a semi-custom now I ‘spose but its cheap and cheerful and shoots like a rifle in a totally different price bracket.

I had lost the faith a bit, in rimfire, but now I am totally glad I got back into it. There are some great old designs out there, and a bit of well considered TLC can turn a good rifle into an excellent rifle.

----------


## rossi.45

' how much accuracy do you need & what are you doing with it '  should be a part of this decussion 

so often there is an over emphasis on how much accuracy you need, the most accurate is the best etc  . . . but from practical hunting an honest 1.0 MOA  is more than enough to get the job done at normal or out to extended ranges (200-300 yards ) on small game with .22lr. 

while it is nice to have more you dont need it  . . . unless your a target shooter/paper puncher

----------


## viper

> ' how much accuracy do you need & what are you doing with it '  should be a part of this decussion 
> 
> so often there is an over emphasis on how much accuracy you need, the most accurate is the best etc  . . . but from practical hunting an honest 1.0 MOA  is more than enough to get the job done at normal or out to extended ranges (200-300 yards ) on small game with .22lr. 
> 
> while it is nice to have more you dont need it  . . . unless your a target shooter/paper puncher


100% agree.

----------


## von tempsky fan

Love my 22's ,  an Annie 54 is my dream rifle all the others mentioned are definitely a step down. I love my early 1416 it's a classic along with my EM332 which is a tack driver. In waiting for a nice 54 to turn up.

----------


## sneeze

So in the words of Jeremy Clarkson, if you want the best* new age* .22lr get an old  anschutz.    :Thumbsup:

----------


## Fisherman

> ' how much accuracy do you need & what are you doing with it '  should be a part of this decussion 
> 
> so often there is an over emphasis on how much accuracy you need, the most accurate is the best etc  . . . but from practical hunting an honest 1.0 MOA  is more than enough to get the job done at normal or out to extended ranges (200-300 yards ) on small game with .22lr. 
> 
> while it is nice to have more you dont need it  . . . unless your a target shooter/paper puncher


I reckon fine accuracy makes a 22 a much more useful training tool...the difference between 1/2 and 1 moa is me being sloppy...

----------

